# Couldn't find a CNC type inch edge finder, so I made one.



## Ken226 (Oct 13, 2021)

I wanted one of these, but inch sized.  All on the market seem to be metric.  Some may remember, I posted in the tool subforum a couple weeks ago trying to find a place to find an inch version.  No such luck.





I made this today out of an old Bartlein 416r 6.5mm barrel stump,  with a piece of hardened 0-1 tool steel pressed in for the probe.   I drilled, reamed and pressed in the piece of 0-1 first, the turned each part in a single setup.





The probe is .2" diameter,  the shank is 1/2".    The hardest part was figuring out an order of operations to make each part in a single setup, so as not to impart any runout from the chuck.





I had to try several springs.  Repeatability sucked, at about plus or minus  .005" until I used a really stiff spring.  The stiff spring really worked.

I tested it by touching off of my vise's fixed jaw, and zeroing the DRO.   Then i touched off of the vise a half dozen times.

After I put the heaviest spring I could find in the toolbox in it, I got zeros across the board, six out of six.  So, I think it's gonna work.

Oh, and while I was working, my shop partner raided the cat food again.  He better work on his poker-face because he won't be getting away with anything with this one..  

When I see this look,  I may as well go look around to figure out what he did.


----------



## jbobb1 (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice piece!

Don't you just love those puppy dog looks of innocence. "Dad, that was like that before I was born"


----------

